

Replaceability vs. Impact: A Framework for Deciding What to do with Your Life - justinmares
http://justinmares.com/replaceability-vs-impact-or-deciding-what-to-do-with-your-life/

======
0xdeadbeefbabe
In summary, donate your body to science.

